# IBS AUDIO PROGRAM 100



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I finished listening to this two weeks ago.I was so let down by the fact it did not help me in any way,but of course trying my best to stay hopeful and positive,so difficult!!I've been advised to listen to it again as my symptoms are so severe,so i may well do this,told to wait between 4-6weeks then listen again.This was my last resort as i've tried everything else,but fingers crossed and here's hoping.


----------



## Dilly (Oct 4, 2010)

Diana63 said:


> I finished listening to this two weeks ago.I was so let down by the fact it did not help me in any way,but of course trying my best to stay hopeful and positive,so difficult!!I've been advised to listen to it again as my symptoms are so severe,so i may well do this,told to wait between 4-6weeks then listen again.This was my last resort as i've tried everything else,but fingers crossed and here's hoping.


----------



## Dilly (Oct 4, 2010)

Hang in there. It will help you. It helped me greatly. I have completed it and listen to different CDs depending on what I need help with. I think it's great.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Don't despair! It took me three rounds as my IBS was so severe - I could barely leave the house. One thing that will be helpful, is to try to refrain from reading and writing about IBS until you begin to get better - I was constantly reading and posting here back in 2000 when I first did the program and it didnt help me to keep actively thinking about IBS when I wasnt actually having an attack. We know that this is not a cure, and a few people do not respond, but generally they are ones that either give up or have some other GI issues in addition to IBS, and then there are those that hypno is just not their way. But you can be encouraged by the fact that MOST people are eventually helped - even really really severe ones who do this as a last resort - in fact - MOST people leave this as a last resort, and it is the one thing that proves to be helpful... There is always hope - dont give up and do remember there is live support whenever you need it...Dilly is right - thank you Dilly - hang in there! Again, there IS hope. You'll see!


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words and encouragement and keeping my fingers crossed for when i start listening to the CD's again.x


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I am going to start listening to the AUDIO PROGRAM again starting from monday,so keeping everything crossed that it may help even a little this time,i'm so desperate for an ease in my symptoms after all these years.Here's hoping.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Wishing you tons of luck and a good relief from your symptoms. You can also get support along the way if needed from the healthyaudio.com website - and since you are in the UK, you can call them as well on the number listed on the contact page. All the best to you!!! There IS hope!


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Have not started the Audio Program again due to feeling so awful and also a very close friend going through a difficult time.Hope to start it again in the very near future.Take care.x


----------

